# "Living" Lamp Actually Breathes and Purifys the Air



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2017)

One of these would be interesting to have, more here.



> This amazing ‘living lamp’ is not only  beautiful as a design and for its primary purpose of lighting a room, it  has the unique capability of being able to purify the air too.
> 
> The lamp is designed by Julian Melchiorri,  who is a design-engineer and biochemical technology researcher. The  inspiration for the lamp emanated from Julian’s dedicated research in  creating ‘artificial leaf’ technology, harnessing the natural power of  photosynthesis to turn CO2 into oxygen. This is the first design using  the innovative technology, but it is hoped that it can one day be used  on all kinds of buildings and objects, leading to cleaner air for all of  us.
> 
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2017)

These are pretty and I love green. Very interesting, thanks!


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 28, 2017)

They're certainly beautiful and useful but I'm betting it will be expensive!  Also, I don't think I like a green glow for lighting.

Interesting though, thanks SB.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 28, 2017)

They are outstanding !  Green is probably my favorite color for many  things.  I once had a metallic green car.
I love that first fixture.  Expensive ?  Hey,  If you like it; BUY IT !


----------



## jujube (Sep 28, 2017)

They look gorgeous, but I'm not good with "living" things.  I had a Playtex Living Bra and it starved to death.  The lamp would probably expire within a week.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2017)

:lofl:Jujube


----------

